# Wärmemengenzähler mit Durchflussmesser(IMP) und Vor- und Rücklauffühler



## tiego (10 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Baustein welcher mit Hilfe eines Durchflussmessers mit Impulsaugang, einiem Vor- und Rücklauffühlers in der Lage ist eine Wärmemengenzähler nachzubilden.
Irgendwo habe Ich diesen baustein schon mal gefunden aber leider finde ich ihn jetzt nicht mehr...

vieleicht ist er ja in einer neuen bzw. alten Bibliotek versteckt

danke
Grüsse


----------



## weißnix_ (10 Januar 2017)

HEAT_METER aus oscat_building sollte das sein, was Du suchst.


----------



## tiego (10 Januar 2017)

danke,
nun aber meine frage...
wie komme ich von den 
C : REAL (aktueller Verbrauch in Joule / Stunde ) -> kW
Y : REAL (Wärmemenge in Joule) -> kW/h


----------



## ccore (10 Januar 2017)

1 J/h = 2.7777777777777776e-7 kW

Verhältnis : 1 kWh = 3600000 J


----------



## tiego (10 Januar 2017)

danke für die Info.
den Baustein habe ich soweit am laufen, nur ist die aktuelle leistung zimlich sprunghaft. gibt es hierzu eine bessere lösung?

danke


----------



## ccore (10 Januar 2017)

Definiere bitte mal sprunghaft. Springt die Leistung entsprechend den Pulsen?


----------



## tiego (10 Januar 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Blinker dovor, welcher 950ms false und 50ms true ausgibt, Spreizung der Temperaturen 7°C
die aktuelle Leistung schwingt um c.a. 1kW auf und ab.


----------



## weißnix_ (10 Januar 2017)

Zeig uns doch mal etwas Code. Sprunghafte Leistungsänderungen sind oft in der Berechnung / dem Berechnungszyklus begründet.


----------



## tiego (17 Januar 2017)

sorry die verspätete Antwort, aber ich glaube das Problem liegt wo anders...

Guten Tag,

Ich habe einen MULTICAL® 402 von Kamstrup welcher Impulsausgänge für Energie und Volumen hat.

beschreibung des Herstellers:
"Die Impulsausgänge für Energie (CE) und Volumen (CV), die auf vielen  der Einsteckmodule verfügbar sind, sind mit Darlington-Optokopplern  ausgeführt. Höchstspannung und -strom sind 30 VDC bzw. 10 mA"
"Impulslänge 32ms"

meine fragen:
- Kann ich diesen Zähler einfach an einen Wago 750-1415 Eingang  anschliesen um die Impulse zu erfassen oder muss ich Wiederstände oder  ähnliches Paralellschalten?
- Wenn die Zycluszeit des Programmes unter 30ms ist bekomme ich alle Impulse mit oder?

danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## weißnix_ (17 Januar 2017)

Üblicherweise sind das Masseschaltende Open-Collector Ausgänge. Um diese an einen PNP-Eingang anzuschließen benötigst Du von dieseem Eingang noch einen Widerstand ~4.7kOhm nach Plus.
Alternativ setzt Du NPN-Eingangskarten ein. Die 1415 ist eine PNP-Eingangskarte.


----------



## weißnix_ (17 Januar 2017)

Das erste Bild illustriert den Istzustand.
Das zweite Bild den möglichen Sollzustand. An der Stelle "Large Current" wird dann der PNP-SPS-Eingang angeschlossen.


----------



## tiego (17 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

leider ist das Tema neuland für mich...

hier der link zum handbuch (Seite 75):

http://products.kamstrup.com/ajax/downloadFile.php?uid=512b53b882dfb&display=1

Kann ich die + Klemme nicht auf +24V DC setzen und die - Klemme auf den Digitalkeingang der Karte?

danke


----------



## weißnix_ (17 Januar 2017)

Ohne Gewähr: Ja, das sollte gehen (nach einem schnellen Blick in die Doku).


----------



## PN/DP (17 Januar 2017)

Ja, 16 und 18 an +24V, und 17 und 19 an SPS-Digitaleingänge müsste gehen.

Harald


----------



## tiego (17 Januar 2017)

danke,
werde es schnellstmöglich probieren.


----------

